
YouTube Channels Created in 2018, Has Got Million Subscribers in a Year - senthilnayagam
https://brandmaxima.com/blog/87-youtube-channels-with-million-subscribers-who-how-they-got/
======
datarajan
Interesting post. Do you have a similar analysis for all channels created so
far ?

~~~
vickyannap
Thanks for your appreciation. Yes, we do and are planning to publish a report
for all the channels soon

